
How Google’s Algorithm Rules the Web - unignorant
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/02/ff_google_algorithm/all/1#
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1145511>

Again: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1145060>

